# Poodle Portraits



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Just Jazz



















Just Saleen


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Very nice, Wonderpup! I LOVE the picture with Saleen over Jazz. I think it is a great candid moment!!
_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

wow and here I thought I was the only one up at this hour LoL. Almost 1am here


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

They both look beautiful.
I love Jazz's ears like that.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> wow and here I thought I was the only one up at this hour LoL. Almost 1am here


_LOL No! You have company! it is 2:10 a.m. here. I don't feel like going to bed right now so I'm not. And, so there! :rofl:_


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _LOL No! You have company! it is 2:10 a.m. here. I don't feel like going to bed right now so I'm not. And, so there! :rofl:_


Haha, ok then! No bedtime for you! I really should be in bed... should have been there hours ago. I'm still not 100% recovered from whatever horriable virus I had the week before last. I have to be at work super early plus teach a class tomarrow night, wont be home until 8pm.... long day. What I am thinking still up I dont know LoL.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

They are great shots WP, looking pretty good


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I toyed with the idea of having the boys shot professionally but she wanted $400 just for the photo shot and then more for the photos, couldn't justify it at the time but still wish I had cause now she has left town and there is no-one :sad:

And of course they look wonderful, I like the blue background.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Blue Fox said:


> I toyed with the idea of having the boys shot professionally but she wanted $400 just for the photo shot and then more for the photos, couldn't justify it at the time but still wish I had cause now she has left town and there is no-one :sad:
> 
> And of course they look wonderful, I like the blue background.


The shots look great WP! I expecially like the second set, BF this is why we all need jestersmom and spoospirit living close to use LOL!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Blue Fox said:


> I toyed with the idea of having the boys shot professionally but she wanted $400 just for the photo shot and then more for the photos, couldn't justify it at the time but still wish I had cause now she has left town and there is no-one :sad:
> 
> And of course they look wonderful, I like the blue background.


Awww BF, what a shame. Part of the reason I love this photographer is that she charges no sitting fee regaurdless of wether or not you purchase anything. Of course I'm sure she has very few people who don't purchase LoL.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Those are nice pics! I, too, love the candid one "that didn't work out"..lol. But, I have to say, I like the last pic, the one of just Saleen, I really, really like that pic!!



passion4poodles said:


> The shots look great WP! I expecially like the second set, BF this is why we all need jestersmom and spoospirit living close to use LOL!!!


LOL... yeah, we wish we lived closer to some of you guys too! It is nice to have people to share your passion with. I can just see it now.... a WHOLE BUNCH of us get together with our poos (and other doggie friends) and head to the lake and let them all romp and play together. What a site that would be!!!!! Oh well, was a nice thought...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_And you could visit my studio where we would make sure that you got great professional photos of your BF's. 

I feel your pain Blue as we have no groomers! We should start a town of just poodle owners/lovers so that we can have access to all the things we want/need. Just a thought... LOL Boy could we have fun. One big, happy family....hee, hee....and the sibling rivalry, and all that good stuff too. LOL_


----------



## MakeShift Heart (May 2, 2009)

oh my gosh that one with saleen over jazz is just TOO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

lovely pics leia the girls look lovely


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww, those are great! We have a studio locally that does photos with you and your pets I may need to see what she charges.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Those are great shots! Looks like they really knew what they were doing.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, beautiful wonderpup! I love how white jazz looks in all of those photos and saleens coloring is coming out beautifully. I love the puppy fuzz topknot growing on Saleen, it's so cute when it's in that awkward stage of being too short to tie up but too long to stand straight.


----------

